# Great forum!



## Village Haunter (Sep 22, 2007)

At the bidding of a forum veteran, I want to introduce myself. I've been lurking around the forum for a couple of weeks and have been impressed at the quality of the projects, the coversations and the participants. Cheers to you all!  

I am not a haunter by profession, but have enjoyed small haunts on and off for years. I produced a haunt in Arroyo Grande, California a couple of years ago (The Village Haunted Hotel) as a promotion for a foster family agency I directed several years ago. It was a great hit, but just whetted my appetite for more and better. We just moved here to Rexburg, Idaho last month and it looks like I'll have to sit out this year, other than scaring and entertaining the neighbors.

Again, thanks for a great forum. And please keep it up!

Michael
aka Village Haunter


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome village haunter! Ah why sit out this season... You still have time to create a lil something!!! Even if it's just spooky spiderwebs on the porch & scary music!


----------



## Village Haunter (Sep 22, 2007)

*I know, I know...*



BooGirl666 said:


> Welcome village haunter! Ah why sit out this season... You still have time to create a lil something!!! Even if it's just spooky spiderwebs on the porch & scary music!


Yeah, I know I need to do something this year. I just have not figured out what that would be.

I was approached by someone about setting up a full haunt downtown, but it may interfere with a job for which I have applied at the local university.

I'll figure it out.

Thanks for the encouragement,

Michael


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome. I hate when work gets in the way of halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Village Haunter!
Glad to have you here!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Village Haunter (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey, do any of you guys work? :zombie: 

Or are you all slackers like me?!?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for joining in, and Welcome! The "Brain Trust" here continues to grow...
I'm retired, but no slackin' here when it comes to Halloween!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmmm, Do I work?, That depends on who you ask. I am "at work".


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ditto Darkside........ Ditto


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome, as far as working, I'm a stay at home mom so I'm always working, just never getting paid  lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome nice of you to join---now you may never leave


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome and thanks for coming out of lurking!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a good place.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Stay awhile.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome VH. I mean Village Haunter, not Van Halen.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Michael!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome 
to the forum


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------

